# 12 ga. slug



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,before I go out and buy a bunch of wrong shells,I have a question.I have a NEF single shot rifled barrel slug gun,12 ga.What is the best round to shoot?I figure Sabots will work,what kind and weight? T.I.A

Robin


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

for sabots it need to have a rifled barrel....for smooth bore.... I use a standard Federal rifled slug....personal preference for me....all slugs shoot different in guns for the most part....just experiment and see what shoots best in yours


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

What he said.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Try various brands made for the barrel you have , then you will know!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

ironman172 nailed it:thumbsup:
Senior Member
Sailfish nailed it


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

For years I used Hastings Laser Slugs and Federal, but my new favorite which I discovered last year is D Dupleks. I stocked up on them as they are getting harder to find, the Dupo 28 and Monolit 28 are my favorites and devastating on hogs and deer. They shoot 2-3" groups @ 100yds easy and several online ammo suppliers still have them. 






http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ItemListing.aspx?mfgid=4577&catid=6071


----------

